# Research Help- brasenia schreberi



## raebucher (Aug 16, 2010)

I am a research student doing an paper on the remediation properties of water shield -brasenia schreberi. The plants are in containers in a growth chamber. They are receiving the same amount of light and temp as they would be in the wild. The plants are dying and the water is starting to smell like a zoo. With a layer of oily sheen on top. I thought it was the detritus from the loose plant/mud we brought in with the plants, but I could be wrong. How can I keep the plants alive in a container inside? Anyone with any experience with this plant would be very helpful. I can give you more info if you require it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

it needs circulation to grow right. all its doing is melting away into sludge.


----------



## raebucher (Aug 16, 2010)

This worked great!! 
I have another question though:
Will the plants survive the 8-week long study without having the rhizomes in dirt? As of now, they are free-floating.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

They could live but is better to have roots in substrate to get nutrients from there, if they are floating they only get nutrients from water. And thewater needs circulations and aerations.


----------

